# Flush Button?



## sirstaunch (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm guessing the Flush icon flushes a thread, is that to stop only me reading it or everyone else as well? Too scared to try LOL


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, I love posts like this. When it's utterly impossible to tell what is being discussed because the poster doesn't bother to give enough information. Perhaps you mean the little picture in the bottom left corner which says 'Flush+Button?' in the URI? But in order to notice that, you would also have needed to see the tooltip which says 'Digg this Post', so I'm not sure.


----------



## symphonix (Nov 22, 2006)

I assume Sir Staunch is referring to the "Digg this post" button. Its meant to be a *spade* for *Digg-ing*, however the icon does have a certain happy toilet-goer quality to it. ;-)


----------



## sirstaunch (Nov 22, 2006)

There is Digg, del.icio..us, Technorati, then the flush button, understand the rest, but what is Flush?

Oops, my mistake, it's Furl, not Flush DOH!!!

Now I'm with it, just woken up to reality..... I think


----------

